# Rats and incense?



## Ruma

I burn incense in my room a lot. About once a day or so, and it's a pretty small room. However when I get my rats, my room is where they will be staying and there is no other place they could go. My question is, would it be okay to keep burning incense in my room once I get my rats, or should I stop?


----------



## Flashygrrl

Imagine that smoke in those little teeny-tiny lungs. No candles, no incense, no room spray.


----------



## PitterPatter

To be honest I think if it's organic and it's aired out enough it can be alright. I burn incense around my birds and rats with no sneezing. It's organic, natural scented incense.


----------



## moonkissed

I used to burn incense with my spiritual practice but it can be very harmful for pets and even more so for rats. 

So I don't use it anymore.


----------



## riotfox

i cant for certain say either way as to whether its toxic or dangerous enough for you to be seriously harming them, but with such sensitive respiratory systems, it certainly would not be good for them. clean, fresh air is the ideal for rats.


----------



## Flashygrrl

I would never ever burn incense around my birds, all of the bird forums tell you this is a huge no-no. One of mine already has some smoke damage to her lungs from when she was with my sister and their lungs don't recover like ours do. I'm not sure how being organic would make a difference...it's still smoke and particulates from the incense getting into the air and their lungs. I don't know how a rats lungs would handle it (expel it like us or keep it in there like a bird) but I sure as heck do not find it worth taking that risk. You can use a simmer pot with cinnamon, orange peel, and other stuff instead of you want to make your room smell good. Obviously, turn it off when you aren't there.


----------



## ratjes

Just don't.


----------



## PitterPatter

Flashygrrl said:


> I would never ever burn incense around my birds, all of the bird forums tell you this is a huge no-no. One of mine already has some smoke damage to her lungs from when she was with my sister and their lungs don't recover like ours do. I'm not sure how being organic would make a difference...it's still smoke and particulates from the incense getting into the air and their lungs. I don't know how a rats lungs would handle it (expel it like us or keep it in there like a bird) but I sure as heck do not find it worth taking that risk. You can use a simmer pot with cinnamon, orange peel, and other stuff instead of you want to make your room smell good. Obviously, turn it off when you aren't there.


If you have a fan running and the smoke isn't directly in their way it's safe.
In my room I'll have the window cracked, the door open and ceiling fan running. I talked to my vet once before about it and he told me to have a fan running.
I know far too many people who smoke (drugs or cigarettes), that smoke in the same room as the pets. That is a no-no for sure. But if she's burning it outside her room and the smoke isn't coming in the organic compounds usually don't cause any problems for small pets.


----------



## Ruma

So I just shouldn't burn it in the same room, especially if it's not ventilated?


----------

